# Shout out to Mike10



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks for you help. I finally got around to taking the sledge clutch apart yesterday and it was just like you said, soaked with oil to the point I couldn't even hold the friction disc between my fingers, so they were cleaned and burnished with sand paper and reinstalled. Today the baler worked like a charm, not one issue. So thanks again! You Sir are a great asset to those of us here that have NH equipment.

Have a good one.

T.J.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes Mike10 is a invaluable asset to those who own NH equipment......I wish we had Deere and Agco representatives that was as knowledgeable as Mike10.....then we would have a complete Ag website.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike 10 is hands down the best NH person I have ever read. His posts are articulate and to the point.

Very smart brain inside that man's head. We are blessed to have him so freely donate his time and expertise.


----------

